# Tunze Comline Filter - could be good fo a Nano tanks



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.tunze.com/149.html?&L=1&C=TR&user_tunzeprod_pi1[predid]=-infoxunter065

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

sig said:


> http://www.tunze.com/149.html?&L=1&C=TR&user_tunzeprod_pi1[predid]=-infoxunter065


It's actually a really good product. We stock them.

They have a build-in powerhead, space for a heater and Tunze ATO.


----------

